# Homemade router jig



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I need to cut 1/4" dados down the middle of some long edges of 3/4" plywood and saw this jig on this old house. So I decided is time to make one. It helps keep the router steady on the edge. I realized though I need to cut a dado on my side piece though to slip a ruler underneath and measure for more accuracy. But I did make it to work with anything from 1/2" to 2" thick.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Works well, but it's off center, so like I said I need a dado to slip a ruler under the side support. Otherwise I'll just have to do trial and error with scraps


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

That is slick. When I saw the first pics, I thought the marks were for holes, and I was thinking he should make slots for the adjustability... and you did! 

That should work well for you. Very nice.

Fabian


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Use a smaller bit and flip your jig between passes.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, I give...*

Why didn't you use the table saw? Two passes and spin the piece to center the groove. Usually a router will be used to make a stopped groove, but a through one could easily be done on the TS.
That jig will make a nice mortising setup for various width work pieces. :thumbsup:
Also what brand of router is that gold unit? I don't recognize that color as a well known brand. :blink: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would think a slot cutter with a bearing in a router table would be easier.










 







.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Cutting that test piece it was very easy to use, and instead of sliding the router along I slid the piece through the router upside down, it kinda defeats the purpose but I don't have a good way to clamp the piece down. As far as the ts... Mine is a cheap portable one with a short flimsy fence, very difficult for me to do accurate cuts like that on it. Plus two of my pieces are 2' by 60"so it would be even harder to cut those on the ts. 

It's a ryobi router, I didnt have money for a better one at the time and I needed it. I'll eventually get a better one but I'll probably keep the ryobi so I won't have to recut holes or make a new jig lol.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> That jig will make a nice mortising setup for various width work pieces. :thumbsup:
> bill


I didnt even think of that! I've been wanting to start trying mortise and tenon but am pretty intimidated by them yet since I don't have a drill press, and I still need a lot of practice with chisels. Thanks for that brilliant idea! 

I don't think I cut my slots deep enough for this, but I want to adjust it and maybe build another side fence with a slot for the bit so I can use it to flush trim the edging once it's glued in. cheaper then buying a trim router


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I would think a slot cutter with a bearing in a router table would be easier.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a router table, this would be the way to go. Would make set up alot faster and simpler. But then again, you may not have a router table.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Yes it would, but again two of my pieces are too large to manage by myself safely and for accurate cuts. 

I'm happy with it, and enjoyed making it! Stop telling me I wasted my time lol. Plus it only cost me $18


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Glad it worked out!

Try to understand the cutting forces WRT how the toolhead is oriented.A "slot" cutting bit would see much less stress.But theres times when your setup IS the only way......for instance,the style "slots/mortices on a louver'd shutter.BW


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

6SpeedSD said:


> If you have a router table, this would be the way to go. Would make set up alot faster and simpler. But then again, you may not have a router table.


A router table can be as simple as a piece of substrate, like MDF or plywood, supported, with a router mounted underneath.










 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

http://plansnow.com/routerjigs.html?utm_source=PlansNOW&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=5523


----------

